# My Baby is asleep !!



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

For anyone who has to leave there baby outside like me this a a great purchase. It poured the other day and the cover looked like it was actually painted on the car it was so stuck to it. I let it dry out and removed the cover expecting to see water marks everywhere and could not find one anywhere. Worth the money.










Front










Front emblem










Rear










Rear emblem


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Who makes your cover?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> Who makes your cover?


This is where I got it and this is what it states about it and my main concern was it being ok for the clear coat but it has other benefits also. The snow I would assume is no worse than rain.

Both the car cover and the embroidery are GM Licensed.

EXTREMELY lightweight and yet rated Storm Proof as to level of protection.
150 Denier woven polyester material coated with aluminized polyurethane and acrylic.
Soft and non-abrasive to clear coat finishes.
WILL NOT absorb water like some perforated covers (Evolution 4, etc.).
Nearly waterproof, but breathable. Also provides excellent protection from harmful ultraviolet rays. 

It comes with a nice storage bag also.

Worth the money for sure.

http://www.carmotorsports.com/car_covers.htm

The website tells you everything.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

My only fear is that some nut job may jack with it knowing it's a GTO. I'd rather have a cover that doesn't tell the world what's under it. 

But, maybe I'm just an untrusting soul.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

TexasAggie said:


> My only fear is that some nut job may jack with it knowing it's a GTO. I'd rather have a cover that doesn't tell the world what's under it.
> 
> But, maybe I'm just an untrusting soul.


I think you can get it without the Logo's. I live in a good neighborhood so I don't worry about it to much. It comes with a lock and cable but I don't use it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have the Noah car cover. Gray in color, came with a storage bag, and cable lock. 4 yr warranty.... I got it last year but am yet to use it. I think I paid like 180 for it. Found it on Ebay. Water resistant but not water proof. One of these days I will use it. Anyone else have this one? And if so, like it? 
www.autoanything.com/car-covers/60A1009A0A0.aspx




*


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

TexasAggie said:


> My only fear is that some nut job may jack with it knowing it's a GTO. I'd rather have a cover that doesn't tell the world what's under it.
> 
> But, maybe I'm just an untrusting soul.


I think no logos just invites "curious" souls who'll look under it to see whats there. If they want it, they'll try to get it anyway!


----------

